# Real Street Violence



## ShortBridge (Apr 15, 2020)

We spend a lot of time debating what's real and what's not on this forum. Generally YouTube is considered the source of truth and in this case, I agree. I submit to you for analysis and response, the real deal.


----------



## wab25 (Apr 16, 2020)

That's a pretty harey situation...

That one guy looked a little hopped up...

So that's how you throw a proper rabbit punch...


----------



## Steve (Apr 16, 2020)

wab25 said:


> That's a pretty harey situation...
> 
> That one guy looked a little hopped up...
> 
> So that's how you throw a proper rabbit punch...


Fighting in a furry costume is a great way to avoid hare-line fractures.  I heard he learned to fight while serving in the Hare Force.

Good thing he wasn't the Energizer bunny, or he would've been arrested for battery.

That other guy lost his shirt, but he didn't seem to carrot all.


----------



## wab25 (Apr 16, 2020)

Steve said:


> Fighting in a furry costume is a great way to avoid hare-line fractures.  I heard he learned to fight while serving in the Hare Force.
> 
> Good thing he wasn't the Energizer bunny, or he would've been arrested for battery.
> 
> That other guy lost his shirt, but he didn't seem to carrot all.


Well played sir! 

See they are already starting to multiply...

Can the guy who was beat up by the bunny, charge the bunny with hare-assment?


----------



## Buka (Apr 16, 2020)

Rabbits, they're so silly.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Apr 17, 2020)

Do not underestimate the amount of armor the padding some of those costumes gives you.   (this is also accounting the several other videos you can find of people fighting in these costumes)


----------



## Gweilo (Apr 24, 2020)

Jeez, some of you guys prevoius posts, are starting to make sense.


----------

